# Winter fishing in Big Cypress Preserve



## lewis_walker (May 22, 2012)

Cool pics.were you in a boat or fishing from the banks.congrats on a good day LCW


----------



## johnbw620 (May 19, 2010)

Nice report on a cool spot


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks for the report and pictures, which were terrific. Sounds like a cool time. The snook are so dark compared to snook in the ENP.


----------



## JRP (Sep 24, 2012)

Nice report great pics out there is what gave salt water fly fishing a big bang in the old days. Thanks


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Nice Report! Love fishing Big Cypress!!! Love those Cichlids, dark snook and dark baby poonies! That last snook in your pics (tho it might be an optical illusion from laying on a down slop of a bank) looks like a fat snook. I'm I seeing things?

From the looks of the grass, you fished a park on 41? :-?


----------



## Semper Fly (Jun 11, 2011)

> Cool pics.were you in a boat or fishing from the banks.congrats on a good day LCW


Fishing from banks wooded shorelines.


----------



## Semper Fly (Jun 11, 2011)

> Nice Report!  Love fishing Big Cypress!!!  Love those Cichlids, dark snook and dark baby poonies!  That last snook in your pics (tho it might be an optical illusion from laying on a down slop of a bank) looks like a fat snook.  I'm I seeing things?
> 
> From the looks of the grass, you fished a park on 41?   :-?


All the pics were taken on flat wet ground and every fish was released within moments of capture healthy and unharmed. 

I actually start past the big bend and work my way west of EC.


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

Nice


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

that last snook def looks unusual.


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

Nice report. I live close to that area but only fish it about twice a year. Very productive way to fish. It's good all year but the bugs will kill you during the summer. Believe it or not I actually caught a redfish along 41 a couple of years ago.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Please don't release those Cichlids is you can.  They are non-native and are an invasive specie and very aggressive in taking over areas where native species dwell.  They are even pushing the oscars out with are also non-native.  Besides, they taste better than mangrove snapper.  Don't get me wrong, I love to catch them on fly, but since it's not native to florida, there is no limits in keeping them.  Anything else you catch on the Tamiami trail that is not native either, keep them as well.

Hey nightfly, I've caught reds there on winter & spring draughts where the salinity levels go up, which causes the reds to venture inland more.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Great report!


----------

